# [SOLVED] CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????



## deadfred

I am not new to overclocking but i am no pro either. I down loaded cpu-z so I could admire my speed. I overclocked using the bios and then I found that ASUS had some software that came with the motherboard for overclocking so I decided to check it out. I realized after I installed it that it was changing the multiplier for the processor as the computer demanded more power. It normally sits at a multiplier of 6 than runs up to a multiplier of 9 (the BIOS is set to 9.) The computer is stable and has been. i felt more comfortable with the multiplier at 9 and want it to stay at 9 all the time. So I unistalled the software but the multiplier continues to jump from 6 to nine. I couldn't identify anything runnig in the background and have been to the BIOS several time and I can't seen to get the multiplier to stay at 9. Could someone throw me a bone please, thanks


----------



## forcifer

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

do you have speedstep enabled or anything of that sort?


----------



## deadfred

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

Speed step has been disabled, It only comes up in the BIOS if the CPU Ratio Control is set to auto. I have it set to manuel and the "intel Speed Step" is not an option. I have tried cpu ratio on auto with the "intel speed step" set to disable. it is all the same out come. Could it be the processor? some built in command that is uncontrolable?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

change your energy settings to maximum proformance


----------



## deadfred

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

I bumped the core voltage up to 1.4 from 1.35 
should i adjust something else?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

oh i was talking about the setting in windows


----------



## forcifer

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

unless you have to, i would bring the vcore back down. will drain the life of your proc and increase heat.


----------



## deadfred

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

OK, I have been looking through windows for power and performance, and all I could find was in the control panel in the performance and maintence. has power management/ power saver options that are pretty basic. I set the power Schemes to always on and no hybernation. Is there another place to change power setting?

I am going to change the voltage back.


----------



## deadfred

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

While I was changing the voltage back, I set the processor back to what intel says I sould run it at, the multiplier still changes. I attached two pics.


----------



## Thething

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

Hmm mine seems to do this as well but havent posted here as it isnt causing a problem, and still goes to 9 when the computer is under load.

I think its just some kind of feature built into ASUS boards to save power, dont think its anything to worry about:smile:.


----------



## deadfred

*Re: CPU Clock Multiplier changing on its own????*

I found the problem. 
It looks like the ASUS AI Suite changed the C1E to inable so it could "boost" the processor from a 6 multiplier to a 9 and thus speed up the system. but when it was uninstalled it change it back to disable. So I did and now the multiplier stays at 9.


----------



## mattlock

Cool glad to hear you got it sorted. I totally forgot about disabling C1. When OCing I disable C1, EIST, and TM.


----------



## Thething

Sorry if its a silly question but what is C1? i might disable that too.


----------



## Thething

Nevermind, just found it in my bios:grin:


----------

